# Username change!



## Desdichado (May 10, 2006)

I had changed my username from Joshua Dyal to J-Dawg, and it looks like that change got lost with the database crash and reconstruction.  Can any helpful Admin change me back please?

Also, it looks like I'll need to dig up my avatar change...


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 10, 2006)

No, you can't.  Clearly the universe was acting to put things back the way they should be.  Safer to leave things as they are


----------



## Umbran (May 10, 2006)

You probably don't want to ask that quite yet.  There's no point in making the admins jump through these hoops if the newer backup turns out to be viable, because many of these hoops might fix themselves.

I mean, I haven't even bugged them to make me a mod again


----------



## BOZ (May 11, 2006)

LOL!  you and rel, i guess.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 11, 2006)

Yeah. The crash fired the both of them!


----------



## Piratecat (May 11, 2006)

Your wish, my...  err... horribly gutted 3.5-edition spell variant.

Oh, yeah.  My command.


----------



## Keith Robinson (May 11, 2006)

Hi guys,

Since there aren't likely to be any further changes regarding the database, could someone kindly update my account name from thekyngdoms to redmoongames.  This was done in the last week or so, so obviously has been undone since then.

Thanks!


----------



## Piratecat (May 11, 2006)

You bet, Keith!

EDIT - I wasn't sure of capitalization or spacing, so I erred on the side of matching your company name. If you want it compressed or with less capitals, just let us know.


----------



## thekyngdoms (May 11, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You bet, Keith!
> 
> EDIT - I wasn't sure of capitalization or spacing, so I erred on the side of matching your company name. If you want it compressed or with less capitals, just let us know.




Thanks, Piratecat.

I'm not sure what you've changed it to, so can't log in!  If you could change it to: redmoongames (all one word, all lower case), that would be great!

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## Keith Robinson (May 11, 2006)

Ah, okay, it finally refreshed and now I'm logged in 

Actually, it looks fine as it is, so ignore my above request.  Red Moon Games is just fine and dandy  I didn't realize you could have spaces in your user name.

Thanks once again!


----------



## Piratecat (May 11, 2006)

Glad to help.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 11, 2006)

Oh suuuuure, my thread dealing with the same problem gets completely ignored.    Maybe I posted it too early. *shrug*

If I can add my request onto J-dawg's thread [which coincidentally, I believe I did the first time too] I would like my name changed again to Dog Moon

Thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I would like my name changed again to Dog Moon



Fate wants more people with numbers in their names.


----------



## Piratecat (May 11, 2006)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Oh suuuuure, my thread dealing with the same problem gets completely ignored.    Maybe I posted it too early. *shrug*
> 
> If I can add my request onto J-dawg's thread [which coincidentally, I believe I did the first time too] I would like my name changed again to Dog Moon
> 
> Thanks.




It's cause ya smell funny.

Or because I missed it.  You choose!


----------



## Dog Moon (May 11, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It's cause ya smell funny.
> 
> Or because I missed it.  You choose!




Uuuuh, I'll choose the latter option.  It makes me look less bad.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 11, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fate wants more people with numbers in their names.




Well... so much for what fate wants.  I never really believed in it anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well... so much for what fate wants.  I never really believed in it anyway.



 You dare defy the gods?!


----------



## Dog Moon (May 12, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You dare defy the gods?!




I believe Fate is technically different than the Gods, isn't it?  The 3 Fates were just like special people, IIRC.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I believe Fate is technically different than the Gods, isn't it?  The 3 Fates were just like special people, IIRC.



 Depends on your pantheon--Fate is sometimes an overdeity.


----------

